# Could he be any cuter?



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, I'm blindsided by this one. I am so in love. He's almost perfect, sleeping well in crate w/ no accidents, waking me to potty. This is a dream puppy.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Awwwwwww look at him. The little cutie..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee heeee.... So cute!! Sounds like a winner to me  Waking you to go potty, what a good baby!!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute!  awwwww! dream puppy indeed! now wakeup! LOL


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

He Is soo cute!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a sweetie. 
Cant waait for mine to come home x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous puppy!
Good boy too by the sounds of it. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

he looks like daisydoo!!!!!!


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

how sweet! he is gorgeous! xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

What a gorgeous little boy!!!


----------



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

he's lovely!

& what a good boy having no accidents!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow im dying here! I want him lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

waking you to go potty, wow Jake never did that at such a young age. What a clever puppy.. So cute as well just look at those darling eyes


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

he sounds just perfect!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

omg, I love his little ears! they're so adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is a beautiful color!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awww he is a lil sweetheart i love him xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

his so cute! x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think they get any cuter than that.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness! How cute!


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

awh he looks so sweet and fluffy.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwww! He is very cute


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awwwww just toooooo cute xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet, sweet and sweeter!!1


----------

